# Umwandeln analogwert in Realzahl?



## Mecha02 (26 Juli 2007)

Hallo an Alle,
habe ein Projekt mit einer S7-226CPU Ver.2.0.1 und EM231-Modul (Software Micro/win sp5). Aufgabe ist es einen Analogwert 0-10V einzulesen und in eine Realzahl im Format 0.0 bis 9.9 umzuwandeln.
Das Einlesen in AEW0 hat noch geklappt aber was mach ich weiter?
Wäre für eine schnelle Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## crash (26 Juli 2007)

*auf die schnelle...*

AEW in Real umwandeln ; durch 32000 teilen ; mit 9.9 multiplizieren ; fertig


----------



## Mecha02 (26 Juli 2007)

Klingt logisch und gut. Jedoch fehlt es mir an erfahrung mit der Programmierung. Muß ich die Werte zwischenzeitlich in AC0 speichern oder gehts direkt? Hast du vielleicht n beispiel?


----------



## eYe (26 Juli 2007)

crash schrieb:


> AEW in Real umwandeln ; durch 32000 teilen ; mit 9.9 multiplizieren ; fertig



Ich mag mich irren, aber wäre durch 27648 teilen ned richtiger?

mfg, eYe


----------



## MSB (26 Juli 2007)

@Eye
Bei der S7-*3*00 ja, bei der S7-*2*00 nein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

